

Make. Publish. Share. - 3 Minute Screencasts - watermel0n
http://quickcast.io/

======
mross462
I have an command line alias called screencast that starts this applescript on
on my mac.

tell application "QuickTime Player" \--activate new screen recording start
document 1 delay 600 stop document 1 quit end tell

I then save it to a cloud service provider and set the privacy settings to
whatever I want.

Are there any advantages to using this service versus the workflow that I
mentioned above?

~~~
neilkinnish
There are additional features and also the online side is different, it's also
open source so will only get better and more featured

------
timedoctor
Cool, so the difference with this and Jing project is that it has the video on
the bottom right as well as the video of the screen?

Definitely 3 minutes is a bit short for some applications

~~~
neilkinnish
We don't watermark or use flash and you can resize customise or remove the
webcam video

------
sthatipamala
The recorded video just shows up as a green screen for me on a MBP Retina, OSX
10.8

~~~
neilkinnish
Hi this is a known bug that affects many apps on the Mac - we have written
about it in the FAQ's on the site and also in the GitHub repo.

If you re-boot your machine that generally sorts it out, we think it is caused
by machines with dual GFX cards and dynamic switching.

------
hajrice
Love it. Is there any way the recording time could be longer than 3m?

~~~
neilkinnish
Possibly - it's open source so you can always suggest via the GitHub
repository
[https://github.com/petetak/QuickCast/issues](https://github.com/petetak/QuickCast/issues)

------
nc
This is awesome - any plans to charge for it?

~~~
neilkinnish
It's free and open source

------
hiteshtr
are their any plan to make this app available to other O.S. ?

~~~
neilkinnish
Possibly if enough demand, but it's also open source so if people want to get
involved and build for additional OS that would be cool :)

------
marban
nice but for professional use i'd go with screenflow.

~~~
neilkinnish
It's fully open source and will only get better :)

